# Camman595's 2022 lawn journal



## Camman595 (Jun 15, 2021)

Last year's reno of my front yard went well with only a few hiccups. Now it is time to maintain it and tweak a few spots that need some attention.

Here are some shots a few days after the 1st mow of the season.









Here is a link to last year's Lawn Journal and how I got to here. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=404519#p404519


----------



## Camman595 (Jun 15, 2021)

3/26/2022 - Sprayed Prodiamine and Nitrogen on the front yard. For the backyard (not renovated last year) I also added T-Zone to combat some wild onion, henbit, and wild violet. The violet is much less present this year due to me attacking it several times last year. It is a multi-year process, but I will get there.


----------



## Camman595 (Jun 15, 2021)

4/15/2022 - Mowed for the 1st time today. The lawn was not especially tall or wild, but it was time to give it a mow. It made a much bigger difference than I expected. It really looks nice now. You can see the photos of it in post #1. The photos were taken a few days after the mow (and after the Bradford Pear trees had dropped a bunch of junk making everything a little messy).


----------

